# Alex Webster Releases Extreme Metal Bass Sheet Book



## thedarkoceans (Sep 29, 2011)

"Cannibal Corpses *Alex Webster* has authored a new bass instructional book, released this week. _Extreme Metal Bass_ is a book and CD combo guide offering insights into the techniques, concepts and applications of metal bass.
The 64-page book is accompanied by an enhanced CD, offering demos of the materials presented in the book, play-along tracks for all the examples, and play-along MIDI drum files for practicing"


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 29, 2011)

Do. Want. Nao!!!!


----------



## Kstring (Sep 29, 2011)

i am getting that lol it should help.


----------



## Alimination (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome, I don't even play bass and I'll probably end up buying this. lol

Alex Webster is the man


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 29, 2011)

He is definitely the man!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 29, 2011)

He's definitely the right guy to write that particular book.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 30, 2011)

Hate Cannibal Corpse lots and lots, but I can't deny that he's a monster bassist. I may have to pick this up.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 30, 2011)

i just noticed (with pleasure) that the bass player forum is the only one not affected with djent.


----------



## Ardez (Sep 30, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> i just noticed (with pleasure) that the bass player forum is the only one not affected with djent.



Dude, you just broke the magic by saying that


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 30, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> i just noticed (with pleasure) that the bass player forum is the only one not affected with djent.



Damn. Now I'll have to go and make a thread about Tom Murphy and Dick Lövgren.


----------



## carcass (Sep 30, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> i just noticed (with pleasure) that the bass player forum is the only one not affected with djent.



some like djent, that is true, but as it was said before, Alex Webster is THE MAN at least from my point of view, his virtuosity on bass as well as some other metal players like Jeff Hughell or Dominic "Forest" Lapointe are the best of the beast


----------



## Berserker (Sep 30, 2011)

I had this pre-ordered and received an email from Amazon saying it is no longer being released :-(


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 30, 2011)

Berserker said:


> I had this pre-ordered and received an email from Amazon saying it is no longer being released :-(




WTF?


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 30, 2011)

carcass said:


> some like djent, that is true, but as it was said before, Alex Webster is THE MAN at least from my point of view, his virtuosity on bass as well as some other metal players like Jeff Hughell or Dominic "Forest" Lapointe are the best of the beast




i dont like djent at all.just to clarify.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't like his whole mimic guitar thing (aka he is not inputting style, very few metal bassists are stylistically interesting), but he is damned fast, maybe I'll pick it up and see if it can bring my right hand back up to snuff. Really I just need an excuse to keep on myself as I have a tendency to not practice my bass playing music nowadays, as even at its worst it is pretty rocking. Being a touch faster never hurts though, albeit speeds in death metal well exceed what I use typically.

The reason you don't see bass effected by djent is probably everyone is downtuning so far, and writing such simplistic basslines to accompany it, bass is often even overlooked/non existant, one step beyond unison playing = no playing


----------

